# FB14 GA15S Motor Naturally Aspirated



## karibarite (Feb 13, 2010)

HI I have recently bought a fair condition Sunny FB14 with a GA15s engine... BUT... the rats have been in the engine and all the rubber vacuum hoses have been chewed, and wiring round the carb also eaten... real hungry little blighters it seems.
Now the car wont idle and runs rough to say the least.
Can anyone help with some pages or pictures of where all these hoses go, and any blow ups and setting of the carb ?
Really want to restore the car back to "almost new" at least as was good runner before it was standing for so long.
Alan :newbie:


----------



## karibarite (Feb 13, 2010)

Hi All 
So sad not one member of the forum can even help with a hand drawn picture even .... a scan of the manual of the engine page showing the hoses ... my engines says thanks guys .. :lame:


----------

